# Geo's and Firemouths



## mtchillin (Mar 28, 2008)

I am still in the process of stocking my tank and so far have:

6 Congo Tetras
2 Firemouths
1 Geophagus surinamensis
1 sailfin pleco

The current fish are between 1-1.5" (except the pleco, he is 8"). The dominant FM seems to chase the Geo whenever he gets close, but has not nipped him. I am thinking of adding some more geo's, possibly 3-4 (or more) G. sp. Tapajos Orange/Red Heads.

Do you think the Geo's will be ok with the FM's or will the Dominant FM just become more aggressive?

Should I just stick with all Geo's and get rid of the FM's? Would port/blue acara's or rainbow cichlids work with the Geos?

They are in a 100 Gallon, 60" tank with sand substraight.

Thanks.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

It's hard to say, firemouths and blue acaras have such varying personalities depending on the fish, from mellow to insane. My first guess though is since firemouths are the central 'sifters' sort to speak, along with another genus, there might be friction.

But your Geo. altifrons (most likely species your 'surms' really are) are fiesty themselves. It might work.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

*** had bad experiences with firemouths regarding aggression, mine is crazy, chased even my large 8" male flowerhorns, tor scales off my 8" oscar, and chased just about everything.


----------



## mtchillin (Mar 28, 2008)

So if the altifrons (or surinamensis) may be able to take some harrassment from the FM's what about the Tapajos Orange/Red Heads, would they be ok too? Or are they more easily stressed?


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

When I quarantined my "tapajos orange head" my 2" bolivian rams were pushing them around, so I don't think central americans are a very good idea. The Geos are large and strong fish but they seem very conspecific focused, which really opens them up to aggression from other species.

The Geos will get much larger than the FMs but I would still be afraid they would have torn fins on occasion, and sub-dominant ones might constantly have damaged fins. IMO the Geos are so much more colorful, removing the FMs so you could add more Geos seems like the best idea :wink:


----------



## mtchillin (Mar 28, 2008)

edburress said:


> When I quarantined my "tapajos orange head" my 2" bolivian rams were pushing them around, so I don't think central americans are a very good idea. The Geos are large and strong fish but they seem very conspecific focused, which really opens them up to aggression from other species.
> 
> The Geos will get much larger than the FMs but I would still be afraid they would have torn fins on occasion, and sub-dominant ones might constantly have damaged fins. IMO the Geos are so much more colorful, removing the FMs so you could add more Geos seems like the best idea :wink:


I am thinking of returning the FM's too, I like them and they are nice and colorful, but I would prefer a more peaceful community. I guess I was hoping I could find some FM's with were more docile since everyone says it is hit an miss as far as their temperament is concerned. I guess this was a miss


----------



## mtchillin (Mar 28, 2008)

I was able to get some small Tapajos Orange Heads (may turn out to be reds)(thanks birtyblacksocks). I got 6 of them. They were not in there a full day and the FM's were going after them (quite skillfully) so it was back to the LFS for the FM's. They would have been wonderful for a breeding pair in their own tank, but I am not ready for another setup (yet!)
I ended up getting 2 Bolivian Rams in exchange. So far the tank is much more enjoyable and they are all getting along very well. So the current setup will remain:

1 G. surinamensis (may be Altifrons as dwarfpike suggests)
6 G. Sp. Tapajos Orange Heads
6 Congo tetras (Phenacogrammus interruptus)
2 Bolivian Rams (Mikrogeophagus altispinosus)
1 Pleco

I know the numbers will eventually need to be thinned out a bit for my 100 Gallon setup, but for now, all of them are 1.5" or less, except for the pleco who is around 8"
opcorn:


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

Sounds good :thumb: 


> I know the numbers will eventually need to be thinned out a bit for my 100 Gallon setup


I think you maybe okay on stocking long term, it just depends on the sex ratio you get with the Geos. Three males or less, and you'll be fine. The females maintain very small territories which largely are within their mates. So as long as you have room for each males territory you should be fine. They shouldn't even acknowledge the bolivians, so they will probably do their own thing as well. I might remove the G. altifron eventually since they grow so large. 


> I was able to get some small Tapajos Orange Heads (may turn out to be reds)


Same thing. They are described as Geophagus "tapajos orange head" but "Red" sells, so many people list them as "red head" (I consider this incorrect, but that may just be me) but they are the same. The variation in intensity/color of their head reflects the hierarchy within the group (manly with males, with females it more or less reflects where they are in a breeding cycle).

Ohh...and post some pictures :wink:

Ed


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Ed, I've been busy as heck but I'll have pictures/videos of the geo's up by this weekend for everyone.

I'm glad the fish are doing good for you, sounds like you've got a good stock list going.


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

I think the best Geo to mix with CA cichlids is the Red Humped Eartheater G. steindachneri.

The geos you have are definately better looking IMO - but the Red Hump is sturdy, bold, and rowdy - much like CA cichlids!


----------



## mtchillin (Mar 28, 2008)

I'll get some pictures up too. I have about 100 of them and they all suck! When I get a few good ones I will post them.


----------

